# Women who froze their eggs and are unhappy with results - FEE OFFERED



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello - I'm writing an article about egg freezing, and specifically whether women are being properly informed about the success rates and potential risks. 
I'd like to talk to women who decided to have their eggs frozen and have been disappointed with the results. First and foremost, I need to find someone who froze her eggs and then was unable to get pregnant with them - but I'm keen to hear from women with any experience of this issue, perhaps someone who feels their health suffered as a result of egg freezing, or their child's did.
If this sounds like you, please get in touch by emailing me at [email protected]
It's a feature in the Daily Mail's Femail magazine, and it would involve a phone interview, and ideally we'd take your photograph too. 
I can offer a fee of £300 and would read you back all your quotes so you can check you're happy before it goes to print.


----------

